# any shows in my area?



## cav (May 23, 2008)

im in staffordshire and would luv but one of my cavs in a puppy one?


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Hiya 

Not sure whats on round your area, but have a look on this link and it might help 
general_open_and_limit_shows_2008

bet sombody else on here'll have more info


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

griffpan said:


> Hiya
> 
> Not sure whats on round your area, but have a look on this link and it might help
> general_open_and_limit_shows_2008
> ...


thank you......


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

please post on this thread as ive lost all the information as the other thread got deleted..


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Stafford & district canine society have cavaliers on, the show isnt while 27 sep i'll send secretarys details if you like not sure if i'm allowed to post them for all to see


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Did you manage to look at Bakewell show before the other thread got deleted? It's past the closing date for that now, but just thought I'd ask. The other show I mentioned was Midland Counties Champ show in October, which is at the County Showground in Stafford. Closing date is Monday 8th September (postal) and midnight 17th September online at FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> Stafford & district canine society have cavaliers on, the show isnt while 27 sep i'll send secretarys details if you like not sure if i'm allowed to post them for all to see


i dont think their should be a problem..


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Did you manage to look at Bakewell show before the other thread got deleted? It's past the closing date for that now, but just thought I'd ask. The other show I mentioned was Midland Counties Champ show in October, which is at the County Showground in Stafford. Closing date is Monday 8th September (postal) and midnight 17th September online at FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs.


No i missed the Bakewell one because my thread got deleted..
But thank you for your help and time i will have a look at the one in stafford..


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Dont know how far you want to travel but Wood Green Animal Shelter in cambridge have shows, google Wood Green and you should get the info.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Dont know how far you want to travel but Wood Green Animal Shelter in cambridge have shows, google Wood Green and you should get the info.


thank you........


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> i dont think their should be a problem..


the secretary is Mr Sparham & his number is 01889 883378 you've got lots of time to enter the closing dates not while 16 august


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> the secretary is Mr Sparham & his number is 01889 883378 you've got lots of time to enter the closing dates not while 16 august


thanks honey...........


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> thanks honey...........


glad to help


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Rugely and district open show is at Fenton Manor sports complex 6th September entries close august 2nd

Cavelier classes are on secretarty is Mr D Gordon 01782 564087


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Rugely and district open show is at Fenton Manor sports complex 6th September entries close august 2nd
> 
> Cavelier classes are on secretarty is Mr D Gordon 01782 564087


Thank you thats very near me...


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Rugely and district open show is at Fenton Manor sports complex 6th September entries close august 2nd
> 
> Cavelier classes are on secretarty is Mr D Gordon 01782 564087


Will they have cavalier classes for pups as im a novice at showing


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

cavelier classes are puppy, junior, post grad, open dog and open bitch.There is also any variety puppy stakes which is at the end of the day that you ould enter too


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Freyja said:


> cavelier classes are puppy, junior, post grad, open dog and open bitch.There is also any variety puppy stakes which is at the end of the day that you ould enter too


Thanks im very excited...


----------



## Canine Care Company (Jul 13, 2008)

griffpan said:


> Hiya
> 
> Not sure whats on round your area, but have a look on this link and it might help
> general_open_and_limit_shows_2008
> ...


Thanks that's a useful site


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Canine Care Company said:


> Thanks that's a useful site


thanks....


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Did you enter Rugely and district? If you did look ut for the woman being dragged every were by 4 mad whippets I am taking Owen Nathan Tegan and Freyja the 2 girls are in open whippet and Owen an his son are in post grad whippet . Owen and Tegan are also doing best brace. Owen and Freyja are in the open stakes classes too


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> im in staffordshire and would luv but one of my cavs in a puppy one?


If you fancy trying a championship show, Midland Counties Champ Show is at the County Showground in Stafford from Thurs 23rd Oct - Sun 26th Oct (I think CKCs are on the Thurs). You can look at a schedule and enter online at FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs - the closing date is coming up sometime soon.


----------

